# Commande et retour Black friday d'un ipad pro .. facture etrange...



## angealexiel (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
J'ai commandé un ipad pro 11 512 Go  pour le tester et j'en suis content , mais deux choses me chiffonne, 
je vient de comprendre que ce modéle pourtant ultra rapide est de 2018  et apparement des nouveaux modéles arrivent des Mars prochain...
mais surtout je ne comprends pas comment Apple me la facturé. 
l'ipad etait vendu 1289 euros, il y aait 100 euros de Carte Cadeau apple Offert pour le demat.
je m'attendais a ce qu'apple me debite 1289 euros en une seule fois, et me fasse une facture de cette ipad a sa vraie valeur, mais à la place ils m'ont facturé l'ipad 1189 euros et pris un second paiement de 100 euros pour la carte cadeau
le soucis c'est que sur la facture de l'ipad ya marqué que son prix est de 1189 au lieu de 1289 euros ... et en cas de revente je sens que je vais y perdre au final.
Je peut encore le retourner , mais j'aimerais juste des temoignages pour savoir si apple en cas d'achat pendant le Back friday rembourse le prix réel de la machine soit 1289 euros ( même si ils m'ont prélevé 1189 +100 euros ) ou si il risque de me rembourser que 1189 euros, et j'aurai acheter une carte cadeau " offerte " pour rien ^^
Merci pour vos temoignages ou avis sur la question . 
J'aurai moins de soucis si au moins sur la facture de l'ipad son prix réel apparaissait...


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2019)

Tu auras en effet une carte cadeau de 100 euros qui va rester active.


----------



## angealexiel (9 Décembre 2019)

Merci @gwen pour ta reponse rapide, tu en est 100% sur on dirait ? 
mais ce que je comprend pas , c'est pourquoi ne pas faire une facture avec le prix réel de l'ipad, car je me dit qu'en cas de revente je vais y perdre au final car l'acheteur pensera que la machine valait 1189...  c'est surtout ca que je ne comprend pas...


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2019)

Comptablement, l'iPad a bien été vendu à cette valeur de 100   € en dessous de son tarif habituel. 

Comme toute entreprise, Apple doit justifier tout achat et vente. Donc, tu as bien un iPad d'une valeur X et une carte d’achat d'une valeur Y. Cette carte représente de l'argent réel qu’Apple va devoir rétrocéder aux ayants droit. Il n'est donc pas possible de ne pas indiquer sa valeur, sinon, la balance de l'activité multimédia pourrait basculer dans le négatif et Apple ne pourrais reverser de l'argent aux personnes concerné puisqu'elle-même ne l'a pas touché. 

Seconde raison, tu as peut-être déjà consommé une partie ou la totalité de ta carte. Difficile de la rendre du coup.


----------



## angealexiel (9 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour la precision , sur la carte cadeau je comprend ce que tu dit, mais ils auraient pu preciser que l'article allait être facturé en 2 paiement,  et non un seul, et surtout donner une seconde facture avec la valeur réelle du produit...
Aprés je comprends qu'il garde les 100 euros de la carte cadeau, ya surement eu des abus et c'est logique.
mais mon experience servira au moins pour l'année prochaine lors du prochain black friday ^^
si jamais je decide de le rendre je vous dirai comment le remboursement se passera.
sincerement, je regrette juste de pas avoir pris de modéle 4G, mais surtout de pas savoir si des nouveaux sortent dans juste quelques mois avec ce qui est dit dans les rumeurs, mini LED, Objectif photo de l'iphone 11 + les avancés en perf habituelles...
autrement superbe machine, ya pas a dire on trouve aucune tablette de cette puissance, avec autant d'applis,
seul bémol les noirs pas super profond, car je vit en OLED depuis longtemps, mais ecran super qui explose les yeux niveau luminosité.
Le Pencil est obligatoire même si on dessine pas trop, il sert dans plein de scenario comme sur le mmo rpg Ragnarok M eternal love par exemple ou d'autres..
autre choix logiciel que je capte pas sur ipad OS, pourquoi afficher les widgets seulement sur la 1ere page d'applications, quand on en a comme 9 pages , il n'existe pas de possibilité d'avoir tout le temps les widgets sur chaque pages....


----------



## daffyb (9 Décembre 2019)

angealexiel a dit:


> Merci @gwen pour ta reponse rapide, tu en est 100% sur on dirait ?
> mais ce que je comprend pas , c'est pourquoi ne pas faire une facture avec le prix réel de l'ipad, car je me dit qu'en cas de revente je vais y perdre au final car l'acheteur pensera que la machine valait 1189...  c'est surtout ca que je ne comprend pas...


Franchement, pour ce qui concerne la revente, ça ne changera absolument rien !!
C'est le marché de l'occasion qui fait le prix de revente, pas le prix d'achat !


----------



## Nicolarts (9 Décembre 2019)

En général, si l'acheteur accepte à acheter dans un prix d'occasion que tu as proposé donc ça ne posera pas le problème pour la facture.

Si l'acheteur refuse, tu vas suivre un autre acheteur dans les listes d'attente. C'est pas si difficile...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

Kyubia a dit:


> En général, si l'acheteur accepte à acheter dans un prix d'occasion que tu as proposé donc ça ne posera pas le problème pour la facture.
> 
> Si l'acheteur refuse, tu vas suivre un autre acheteur dans les listes d'attente. C'est pas si difficile...


Rien de plus simple , en effet


----------



## Madalvée (9 Décembre 2019)

Peut-être que notre ami s'attendait à le revendre au prix d'achat…


----------



## angealexiel (10 Décembre 2019)

lol non quand même je sait que ca part de la valeur des qu'on s'ne sert et cela est normal, effectivement ce que vous dites est pas bête, j'avoue ne pas y avoir pensé. c'est le marché qui fixe le prix, je me mettais à la place de l'acheteur et je me suis trop pris la tête je pense. 
en tout cas merci pour vos retours.


----------

